# I think SnowboardProCamp is bad for the community



## 2by2handsofblue

I just found out a out his videos. I'm not a beginner but more intermediate +. Some of vids though tend to be stretched out too much. And kind of blabs on too much. It's like I find myself fast forwarding his videos sometimes

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Alot of yt'ers vids are guilty of this. A few years ago posted about gnarfairies who show bluebird baker foot and it looks glorious. However the actual ability to have the opportunity to ride such a unicorn is pretty damm rare. Thus it promotes chasing the dragon...which we all do...but it does end up having the unprepared burb rei crowd thinking they are getting their natty on, not realizing that they are actually putting themselves and others in an un-awares elevated risk. Infact, yesterday saw a few going out the BC gate and thought wtf, its puking, wind loaded and vis was very poor...and inbounds was very decent and able to find fresh lines even though the hill was was over run shit show by touristas.


----------



## Rip154

If you don't try you'll never know, and maybe Darwin was right.


----------



## TheSalamander

I'm a beginner (first proper season) and I've been watching Snowboard Pro Camp YouTubes a fair amount for nearly 12 months as I find some of them informative. While I can appreciate the OP's sentiment I guess I look at it as everyone needs to take responsibility for their own actions. I don't see these YouTube videos typically resulting in making people do crazy/dangerous things that they wouldn't have done anyway. 

Having just returned from 2 weeks at Beech Mountain I remain amazed at the number of snowboarders of all ages (children to adults) who don't wear helmets, even more so when they are clearly beginners and from the looks of it have never taken a lesson.

Unfortunately if the YTers make safety warnings then some people will say that is too much, while others would say it is not enough. I don't think they can ever make everyone happy.

Ultimately, if people want to take part in action sports then they need to spend some time researching on safety, technique etc and take responsibility for the consequences of their own actions.

TheSalamander


----------



## jstar

keel_bright said:


> Of his top videos, it's all beginner shit, things like "how to turn", "difference between camber and rocker", and stuff like that. Which is great! He has no technical content aimed towards advanced or expert riders. Over the past while he's gotten into vlogging about his daily snowboarding and his snowboarding trips, which is also great.


I agree. Beginners will get the most out of their content.

The gear reviews are riddled with bad advice though. There was a boot video a while back that was just terrible, pretty much an ad for Vans.


----------



## F1EA

Yeah we talked about this either last season or the one before... some dude was calling me a hater. I don't care.

I haven't seen anything from their channel in a long time but they are nice guys. I blame the new "economy" where everyone is trying to cash in on the whole Youtube/Social media click based algorithms.

There's guides, instructors, etc etc who 1) actually train, learn and research to KNOW what they are doing and how to convey the info 2) take responsibility for the safety of the people under their watch 3) give complete and personalized feedback and information based on the specific conditions and the group's abilities and 4) sacrifice their day to help the people paying them.

On the other hand, you've got this irresponsible shit.


----------



## Donutz

I watch their videos for spoilers about Whistler runs and such. I don't know that anyone will watch the videos and just swallow them whole, unless they're a bit of a twit. In that case, Darwining really is a thing.


----------



## F1EA

Donutz said:


> I watch their videos for spoilers about Whistler runs and such. I don't know that anyone will watch the videos and just swallow them whole, unless they're a bit of a twit. In that case, Darwining really is a thing.


Yeah but that's because you already have an idea of the terrain, know the mountain AND are a 'responsible adult'. Imagine a 19 y/o know it all from who knows where seeing this and thinking it's as simple as that or that they're indestructible......

I was riding with my cousin's son yesterday, he's a little fearless 6 y/o skier. Wanted to do the "double blacks" and trees and even wanted to go for it standing right before some of those runs. He had ZERO mental limitation. There's older people just like that, even if they're just pizzaing the blues; and you don't know until you are right there with them which a proper guide/instructor gets to see. 

In the end, yes, if they get wrecked it's their own fault. But... that's the reason there's easier money to be made when you have no responsibility for the safety of the people trying to follow you and your 'best day ever' vlog runs.


----------



## Myoko

He does have a pretty big online YouTube profile but I agree, we all need to be very careful showing people lines their ability and experience is not suitable too. I was researching something and saw this review Strapins (Snowboard Boot Accessory) Review | Snowboarding Profiles which was not a video. I thought it was both well structured and unbiased which I appreciated.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Outside of the park I don’t find him to be a very good rider. He’s pretty “Backfoot heavy”...which is what I understand we’re calling skid turns these days lol. TJ is alright though...he stays in his lane when giving advice unlike captain rope ducker.


----------



## Donutz

F1EA said:


> Imagine a 19 y/o know it all from who knows where seeing this and thinking it's as simple as that or that they're indestructible......


Much harder task: Imagine a 19 y/o who _doesn't _feel that way.


----------



## Donutz

While I understand completely what you guys are saying about the vids, my take on it is that in order to swallow the vid's message that uncritically, not just when watching it but when actually looking down that double-black, you have to be of a, er, certain mindset. If so, chances are you're going to wreck yourself one way or another, sooner or later. _Most _people will at least have a rush of common sense to the head when they are actually faced with The Couloir.


----------



## Donutz

F1EA said:


> I was riding with my cousin's son yesterday, he's a little fearless 6 y/o skier. Wanted to do the "double blacks" and trees and even wanted to go for it standing right before some of those runs. He had ZERO mental limitation.


My friend's daughter was like that when she was young. I don't think she even realized that you could turn on skis for a couple of seasons.

She's also had her pass revoked on Grouse several seasons in a row for breaking the sound barrier through _slow_ zones.


----------



## F1EA

Donutz said:


> My friend's daughter was like that when she was young. I don't think she even realized that you could turn on skis for a couple of seasons.
> 
> She's also had her pass revoked on Grouse several seasons in a row for breaking the sound barrier through _slow_ zones.


Yeah, it's not only young people (although it mostly is). Some people are truly like that. It's a specific mindset. This kid would see the gnarly steep path leading through some trees and go... yeah let's go. Normally people only say that from the chairlift or from a distance and back out once there.... Not this guy. I was like WTF?!


----------



## F1EA

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Outside of the park I don’t find him to be a very good rider. He’s pretty “Backfoot heavy”...which is what I understand we’re calling skid turns these days lol. TJ is alright though...he stays in his lane when giving advice unlike captain rope ducker.


He's fine. Even if he's not a pro level rider, i think he's ok and having fun. His older videos are informative etc etc. In general, I think they're just being irresponsible because the platform allows for it. It's true, it's not his responsibility if some dude wrecks himself. But, the same can be said about a lot of things where others HAVE to take responsibility...

Oh also he is really really tall... will never look as "stacked" as the short dudes.


----------



## Myoko

I get the giving away lines, on any mountain, but to be honest that is exactly the type of thing I plan on doing in a week from now when I arrive in Myoko. Having just watched that high def video, I'm amped!


----------



## buckchoi

I have been riding for 15+ years and got heavily into park couple years ago, I used to watch their park tutorial videos until I realized how poorly they are at explaining the proper steps and lines taken to get to those tricks. Kevin's park styles seems lazy and unrefined for how much he rides, with the way he pulls his arm in to spin instead of using it to initiate and follow through. Since then I have found Snowboard Addiction, Casey Willax, and Tommie Bennett to make much better tutorials. Snowboard ProCamp's livestreams are somewhat entertaining, but not useful for any amount of advice, especially on gear and snowboards. The video on the most comfortable boots are filler content at best. Best boots are all based on personal preference, I have wide feet so DC boots fit me best.

The board reviews done by TJ are pretty uninformative as well, he seem to say only the positive things and leave any negative aspects out as there are strengths and weaknesses to every board based on the condition and discipline. The board size advice he gives to people in the comments are often 1 size too large because he himself prefers riding larger boards. (See his Warpig review, based on his weight he should be riding the 148 not 151). If you want proper board reviews I'd recommend Angry Snowboarder.

It's getting harder and harder to watch their contents without fast-forwarding most of the time. Will probably unsubscribe soon.

Definitely contents meant for noobies, though often times the advice should be taken with a very large grain of salt.


----------



## ridethecliche

Honestly, if someone is prone to biting off more than they can chew and getting themselves into trouble, they don't need to go OOB to do it. 

I started watching those videos and went down a rabbit hole to where I started riding with the goal of getting good enough and learning enough to splitboard. 

I do agree that the mix of material comes off as a bit weird, but I see it more like a 'if you keep working hard look at what you can do!'. They're also always wearing helmets etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ridethecliche said:


> I started watching those videos and went down a rabbit hole to where I started riding with the goal of getting good enough and learning enough to splitboard.


Getting good enough... Here again is the yt phenomena...selling you the delusion of extreme. You probably are already riding well enough. The thing is, in BC you dial it back. Debari, Rice, Jones and etal are getting sponsored to ride/film hairy balls...and true enough have the knowledge, skills and support. But they are getting paid/sponsored to stoke us. While us mere mortals...no sponsors, footy crew nor air/heli support...the goal is to return to the parking lot, have a beer eat dinner and go to work on Monday. So the mindset consist of similar but also of somewhat different priorities of merely enjoying the outing with the crew and dropping conservative lines or at least riding conservatively because if you fu you can be done or at least be in a big shite hole with immediate and potential long-term consequences. Delusion vs reality. This past Saturday, I rode way more aggressively on double blacks in bounds than I would in BC which would be more like doing blue runs. It is good to be prepared...just don't let your delusions get the best of you.


----------



## chomps1211

I can't get thru any of their vids. They talk too freakin' much! _(When I YT'ing, I'm usually looking for Stoke in the form of riding footage, not the self aggrandizing verbal diarrhea they produce.)_ 

All of that aside, while I agree that it's definitely the individuals responsibility for their own safety,... When I came tho this forum, I had never heard of such Hazards as _Tree Wells_, fumarol vents, In-Bound Avy's, or EVER considered the possible consequences of simply _Following Blindly_ the tracks of some unknown, other person thru the snow! (_"Skier follows tracks off cliff!" on YT,... LOOK IT UP!_) 

*This* group is where I learned of those things,.. from much more experienced AND responsible riders. And if I had taken a trip out west very early in my learning to rride,.. I very well might have "Darwin'd" Myself!!! LoL

When you're disseminating content for "John Q Public,..?" Then you DO have a responsibility to do so with their safety in mind! Telling someone "If there are tracks, It's OK to go thru?" Is just fucking *STUPID!*


----------



## Craig64

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Outside of the park I don’t find him to be a very good rider. He’s pretty “Backfoot heavy”...which is what I understand we’re calling skid turns these days lol. TJ is alright though...he stays in his lane when giving advice unlike captain rope ducker.


I feel Kevin is a better powder/freerider than TJ. TJ is much much better in the park/piste. They are both not that bad riders. I don't mind TJ video board reviews. They are his opinion but he makes a pretty good video clip. Kevin does try to pump up the vibes on the gear they use/wear though.

Give them credit, they have a YT channel and can make a bit of coin which allows them to snowboard around the world all year. I have to work all year (full time employed) to get a month on the mountain in Australia and Japan in my holidays.

I much prefer RK. Love his presentation style. Brilliant rider on the piste.


----------



## neni

Idk... I don't like the responsibility shift approach. Blaming yt/media on causing stupid ppl to do stupid things is shifting responsibility away from the stupid. You are responsible for yourself. You know what you can do and should try. If you don't know and overrate your skillz? You learn it, maybe the hard way, and will be more cautious the next time, if you can.

We are confronted all the time with things way out of our ability level on media, or in real life. Just because you see someone doing something will not make a sane mind think one can do it too. That's common sense. We are not lemmings.

A self declared undestructible 19yo will find a way to hurt himself, no matter if there's a yt vid giving him additional ideas. 19yo's found ways to hurt themselves the last thousands of generations without yt


----------



## 16gkid

Hilarious thread???


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ugh here we go. I've said it before and I'll say it again at some point one of these YouTuber people is going to do or say something that will get someone killed. Regardless of personal responsibility there is a community responsibility to make snowboarding better for those that don't live the lifestyle. It goes back to my philosophy of always make snowboarding better than it was before. 

Unfortunately we live in a time where people are swallowed up by the race for views, ad revenue, affiliate clicks, likes, shares, and the such. This causes people to negate common sense and chase the almighty dollar when they won't stay in their lane. This also creates the phenomenon of the poser in a position. Unfortunately that poser in the position is the person that was first through the door or the early adopter of a platform. This is why you see idiots like Johnathan Buckhouse promoting shit Amazon goggles or Kevin saying that the best boot period is the cheapest boot Vans makes.

On top of all that which is literally shit advice and things that can hurt you, you have people blowing out lines for views, showing asinine advice to anyone that has the ability to watch without a complete understanding of the situation. Jenise Spiteri literally told people oh just park here and hike to get into some road accessed backcountry without even talking about the dangers of doing such a thing. Something that should be said for the uninitiated because lets be real all of us regardless of how responsible we are, at one point did something that could have killed us or others. I won't lie I've been buried twice, I've gone into a tree well a few times, I've falling into a crevasse, you name it my dumbass did it in my early 20's. But I survived and I learned from it and I've made sure to tell people about it. I learned my knowledge and wisdom from those that came before me as well as trial and error, but with some quick editing, a little ADR, and an audience like I've never seen you can hide all those mistakes and make it look tangible. It's all for the views. 

I say this often to anyone that rides with me for the first time or has just moved to the mountains. There's a big difference between knowledge and wisdom. Knowledge is knowing it snowed, wisdom is knowing how it snowed. Unfortunately SBC and all the others are in the mindset of they have the knowledge to know it'll get views but lack the wisdom to realize they should be taking a slight responsibility to their audience to make them better snowboarders (and I don't mean better at snowboarding). 

What we're seeing today is people that literally believe snowboarding "owes" them because they created an audience. I find this more comical because while still relatively "new" to the YouTube thing I have 11 years of owning my own personal site and have almost 20 years of giving various snowboarding advice online. I see it from a different perspective than them, which is also comedic because everyone mentioned here for some reason always slightly talks down to me like I don't know what I'm doing. That right there should tell you their mindset.

Do I agree that these channels hurt snowboarding? To an extent, I think there's literally people out there following them with blind faith and exuberance that will ultimately get them a negative result. I also think that there's people that haven't snowboarded or had a bad first experience that find them and latch on to their personality or what they're promoting and get further into it and eventually move past what they're offering. It's a very thin line. What I tell people who DM me (yes this happens like 20 times a week) about this subject is if you find that you can't support them, then don't. Stop watching, stop buying from their links, stop buying their merchandise, don't support their Patreons or other methods of funding. Tell the uninitiated when there's a cross over like a live stream or video comment why you don't. Don't hesitate to call them out. Engage with them if they're willing (which from what I have seen isn't possible their egos are just too grandios) and tell them the disservice they're doing. You literally have the control of their fandom and outcome because they based their model on the end user. 

Damn that was a long response, I'm going to go destroy some Amazon goggles now for a video and shit on Buckhouse.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Craig51 said:


> Give them credit,


never. lol


----------



## Snow Hound

neni said:


> Idk... I don't like the responsibility shift approach. Blaming yt/media on causing stupid ppl to do stupid things is shifting responsibility away from the stupid. You are responsible for yourself. You know what you can do and should try. If you don't know and overrate your skillz? You learn it, maybe the hard way, and will be more cautious the next time, if you can.
> 
> We are confronted all the time with things way out of our ability level on media, or in real life. Just because you see someone doing something will not make a sane mind think one can do it too. That's common sense. We are not lemmings.
> 
> A self declared undestructible 19yo will find a way to hurt himself, no matter if there's a yt vid giving him additional ideas. 19yo's found ways to hurt themselves the last thousands of generations without yt


How very Swiss of you neni, I love it. Unfortunately thanks to the Americanisation of the world I have warning on my coffee cup telling me to be cautious as the contents may very well be hot.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Idk... I don't like the responsibility shift approach. Blaming yt/media on causing stupid ppl to do stupid things is shifting responsibility away from the stupid. You are responsible for yourself. You know what you can do and should try. If you don't know and overrate your skillz? You learn it, maybe the hard way, and will be more cautious the next time, if you can.
> 
> We are confronted all the time with things way out of our ability level on media, or in real life. Just because you see someone doing something will not make a sane mind think one can do it too. That's common sense. We are not lemmings.
> 
> A self declared undestructible 19yo will find a way to hurt himself, no matter if there's a yt vid giving him additional ideas. 19yo's found ways to hurt themselves the last thousands of generations without yt


Yes, I agree.

But you and I are not posting PUBLIC media and giving directions to people on where to go and how to get there (and making money off of it - so it becomes "professional advice", doesn't it?)... we can easily not care and leave everyone to their own.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

How much do you think these guys are really making?


----------



## keel_bright

If you


neni said:


> Idk... I don't like the responsibility shift approach. Blaming yt/media on causing stupid ppl to do stupid things is shifting responsibility away from the stupid. You are responsible for yourself. You know what you can do and should try. If you don't know and overrate your skillz? You learn it, maybe the hard way, and will be more cautious the next time, if you can.
> 
> We are confronted all the time with things way out of our ability level on media, or in real life. Just because you see someone doing something will not make a sane mind think one can do it too. That's common sense. We are not lemmings.
> 
> A self declared undestructible 19yo will find a way to hurt himself, no matter if there's a yt vid giving him additional ideas. 19yo's found ways to hurt themselves the last thousands of generations without yt


I would agree with you neni but snowsports are just different because the risks are all hidden to newer riders. Common sense doesn't apply because they can't always sense the dangers. Tree wells are hidden and many casual skiers don't even know what they are. What looks like nice powder might be hiding a lot of rocks and stumps if there is not a solid base. It's common on any mountain to find a glorious untouched pow field up top with gnarly hazards down low and hidden out of view. Sometimes they'll have tracks through them, "confirming" that it's not that dangerous, when those tracks were made by very experienced skiers taking a managed risk.

Such is the case of this snowboarder who got lost for 6 days and needed his leg amputated. When you read these stories, they always start with "Well it looked fine up top". When everything they can see and now everyone (on youtube) is telling them it should be fine that's not a good thing.

As I showed in the opening post, the area in this video is permanently roped off section where someone who doesn't know the area might not know that you need to take a hard turn to get out and there are deadly cliffs waiting below.

These videos are encouraging inexperienced riders to just hit it, saying "this is what you'll find!" and one of the dudes in this video actually say "Why isn't anybody here?".


----------



## LALUNE

SnowboardProSpam.


----------



## Rip154

I wish resorts wouldn't just leave logs all around the mountain like that, it's dangerous. They should take some responsibility. You make a resort, people will ride where they can. Don't make extra hazards.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I think it's an important discussion, but think this specific criticism of SPC is a bit harsh. They're not encouraging anyone to do what they're doing, they're vlogging their adventures as people who have the experience and skill to be able to do these kinds of runs. They even say at the beginning of the run "the beginning looks iffy/sketchy, but then it mellows out", "we've done this specific run many times before, so we know where the logs are and we may have to hike at the end". It's clear to me as a lower level rider that these guys have the knowledge of the conditions they're riding in, they've evaluated it as being potentially hazardous/difficult (and stated explicitly in the video), have noted that others have already done it, and conclude that based on their experience/skills, they think they can handle it. There's nothing wrong with them doing dangerous stuff, it's their responsibility to make sure they're being safe, and whilst they've highlighted exactly where they are, they're not encouraging people to do the same thing; showing where you're riding on a mountain is to be expected for these types of vlogs. Maybe it is just the American way at play here as noted by another poster, where there is always "liability" in everything, and that liability needs to be apportioned on someone, as blame must always be assigned in every case, but it is patently obvious to me not to try this kind of shit because I clearly can't handle it. I know not to ride in trees yet because it's outside my ability. If someone wants to, despite not being able to, that's their fault and not SPC's, otherwise they'll only be doing "top 10 butters/basic tricks/how to carve" videos for the rest of their lives, or having to put disclaimers in absolutely every one of their vlogs, as their viewer base are mostly less experienced riders than they.

It's not like Casey Willax tells people every time, "Now don't try this at home" before he posts vids of himself doing double backflips (which is basically every video). More generally, you can't expect YTers to say [insert hazard warning here] before EVERY thing they do that can only be done by experienced riders because that makes for shitty videos and at the end of the day, they want to make slick edits and improve their views etc. as many have already stated. I appreciate this conflict of interest comes with the potential for valuing views/money over safety but in this particular example I don't think that at all what's happening.

I don't watch a huge number of Casey Willax videos because park is not something I care too much about, and with my 2-3 weeks of riding a year + snow dome time, I'm never going to be able to get good at it, having started snowboarding in my 30s, but I remember watching some video of him about a year back doing crazy flips when the landings were basically just sheets of ice, which he commented on, but didn't include a disclaimer that this should only be done by people who know what they're doing. It's just obvious. As a low level rider, I know inherently from watching these kinds of videos that they should only be done by people who are good enough to do them, and if you're not good enough and you try it, you are exposing yourself to potentially serious consequences. Personally I think that responsibility (in the VAST majority of cases) lies with the individual, not some guys who vlog for a living and want to portray the fun/adventure/challenging parts of their riding to make their videos appealing and get more views.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

coloradodirtbag said:


> How much do you think these guys are really making?
> View attachment 151930



So I can only gauge this off my numbers, but knowing that my best month on record was last month counting Live Stream Super Chats and what not and it was just over $1,400 USD I can say they're probably on the low end pulling in about 10k plus a month based off the tiered partnership program they're in which I believe is the Silver tier which is 100k and up. The next level won't hit them till 1 million subscribers I believe. That Silver pay tier is preferred though so where I earn about .22 cents per video ad on about a quarter of my total views for the year they're probably making closer to a dollar to two dollars on the low end and more than likely half or more of all their views are monetized. They also get preferred ad partner status which means they have more say over whom advertises with them. I don't think they've gotten their partner manager yet or applied for it but if they did that's where you get the more lucrative deals and they could be getting 1 to 10k dollar endorsement deals that way from non endemic advertisers. 

From talking with TJ about affiliate sales numbers like Evo and what not they're actually not as high as they could be but frame of reference I made 20k from it for all of 2019 and moved over 200k in product, I have to assume they on the low end with their audience numbers did at least 10k in profit from that. They've gotten rid of their Amazon affiliate program from what I can see but my guess is that was making them some cash as well but not what other sources were so time vs return. 

Low end off their revenue sources they're probably pulling 120k a year, average is probably closer to 160k a year, high end they're doing a quarter of a million or more. In short they aren't hurting. But the way they do things it's a hustle to make content and while they have probably a 60/40 split of vlogs to evergreen content, with evergreen meaning content that will just have a solid ROI as long as it's alive they're still making cash vs vlogs which have a shelf life of about 36 hours before you have to do another one. In the long run they're not sustainable with what they're doing and will hit the end of their knowledge base in the future. Plus as pointed out how many times can they travel to another resort to do the same front 360 to the knuckle? At some point you have to change things up.


----------



## F1EA

Only they know exactly how much they're making. But let's say somewhere in-between the range given by Youtubes... so around $150k a year. Plus some sponsor monies.
So yeah.... I'd say that qualifies as "professional advice"... minus the responsibility.

It wouldn't be 'advice' if they didn't specifically give directions to get to spots. But they do.

Also, resorts already do mitigate significant hazards. They also add signs, ropes, etc during their daily patrols (which they update regularly based on the specific conditions and nature of the hazard).
A downed log here or there is not a significant hazard, so they don't always individually mark stuff like that. But a hole/rock where you wouldn't expect it (ie in the middle of an open run)... is. And they DO mark it either individually or as a global hazard (at the top of un-patrolled/closed/uncontrolled/extra hazardous areas). Even after you sign a waiver with the resort... they still have responsibility and you can certainly sue them if you get wrecked due to their mismanagement.

In any case, I'm happy people like the SnowboardProcamps and some of the other vloggers are making money off Youtube. Why not?
But... most of the other vloggers are NOT giving specific directions. These guys are.

When Vlogger X hucks a 50ft jump; before you go ride it yourself, you will surely see a L or whatever sign plus a sign before the park. The resort is already giving you the details of what's up. When somebody tells you... "you can take Chair X, hike up, take a left, 200steps South and duck this rope" it is VERY different. 

So yeah... when in doubt... Send it. ? and make sure somebody films it.


----------



## Craig64

BurtonAvenger said:


> So I can only gauge this off my numbers, but knowing that my best month on record was last month counting Live Stream Super Chats and what not and it was just over $1,400 USD I can say they're probably on the low end pulling in about 10k plus a month based off the tiered partnership program they're in which I believe is the Silver tier which is 100k and up. The next level won't hit them till 1 million subscribers I believe. That Silver pay tier is preferred though so where I earn about .22 cents per video ad on about a quarter of my total views for the year they're probably making closer to a dollar to two dollars on the low end and more than likely half or more of all their views are monetized. They also get preferred ad partner status which means they have more say over whom advertises with them. I don't think they've gotten their partner manager yet or applied for it but if they did that's where you get the more lucrative deals and they could be getting 1 to 10k dollar endorsement deals that way from non endemic advertisers.
> 
> From talking with TJ about affiliate sales numbers like Evo and what not they're actually not as high as they could be but frame of reference I made 20k from it for all of 2019 and moved over 200k in product, I have to assume they on the low end with their audience numbers did at least 10k in profit from that. They've gotten rid of their Amazon affiliate program from what I can see but my guess is that was making them some cash as well but not what other sources were so time vs return.
> 
> Low end off their revenue sources they're probably pulling 120k a year, average is probably closer to 160k a year, high end they're doing a quarter of a million or more. In short they aren't hurting. But the way they do things it's a hustle to make content and while they have probably a 60/40 split of vlogs to evergreen content, with evergreen meaning content that will just have a solid ROI as long as it's alive they're still making cash vs vlogs which have a shelf life of about 36 hours before you have to do another one. In the long run they're not sustainable with what they're doing and will hit the end of their knowledge base in the future. Plus as pointed out how many times can they travel to another resort to do the same front 360 to the knuckle? At some point you have to change things up.


$US120k-160k a year for snowboarding around the world and doing a few video's....., where can I line up for this.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

When you consider the value that they probably write off in all their flights/lodging/food when traveling to shoot in the name of business expenses its alot more than just their internet monies. Piggies in shitties, they are.


----------



## poser

coloradodirtbag said:


> How much do you think these guys are really making?
> View attachment 151930


Once you get approved for monetizing, it’s basically a couple of bucks per thousand views.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

$150K is a very respectable salary for two snowboarding dirtbags. I don't know much about pro snowboarder compensation, but I'd be willing to bet only the top 10% make over $150k/year. I think some respect is deserved here. People are going to find way to monetize this sport. I'm stoked 2 average snowboarders are able to make a career out of it.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Plus as pointed out how many times can they travel to another resort to do the same front 360 to the knuckle? At some point you have to change things up.


The longevity is questionable. I'm anxious to see how the youtuber/infulencer crowd is going to transition as we get older. Jen Setler has been posting pictures of her asshole for a solid 10 years, I don't see her ever changing that up.


----------



## TheSalamander

I don't see it as a viable long term 'career' unless they are incredibly lucky, at some point they'll either lose the ability to originate interesting content that viewers want, or YT will become out of favor, or the next great thing will come up, etc etc Happy enough for them to enjoy it while they can but I hope they have a plan B to fall back to. If I recall Kevin was a carpenter or something during the summer months before he managed to go full time on YT.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

One thing I've always been intrigued about when it comes to YTers (in general) who collaborate on channels is how do they split the earnings? Like, in this particular example of SPC, SPC is definitely Kevin's, BoardArchive is TJ's. Then they have regulars who come on their channels - their friends, some of whom also have small channels of their own. Do they split the earnings of any videos they're in together completely down the middle/three/four ways? Or does the owner of the channel say, I'll take the majority and in the vids you guys appear in, you get 15% each, and vice versa when I'm on your channel, or something like that? That works in theory, but probably not in practice, since Kevin's channel must generate >10x what TJ's does, which means the owner of the smaller channel can't make a living out of it like Kevin could. Perhaps they just split everything of SPC/BA 50/50 since they're so integral to each other, which allows them both to live the lifestyle and continue to promote each other, dunno.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

karansaraf said:


> One thing I've always been intrigued about when it comes to YTers (in general) who collaborate on channels is how do they split the earnings? Like, in this particular example of SPC, SPC is definitely Kevin's, BoardArchive is TJ's. Then they have regulars who come on their channels - their friends, some of whom also have small channels of their own. Do they split the earnings of any videos they're in together completely down the middle/three/four ways? Or does the owner of the channel say, I'll take the majority and in the vids you guys appear in, you get 15% each, and vice versa when I'm on your channel, or something like that? That works in theory, but probably not in practice, since Kevin's channel must generate >10x what TJ's does, which means the owner of the smaller channel can't make a living out of it like Kevin could. Perhaps they just split everything of SPC/BA 50/50 since they're so integral to each other, which allows them both to live the lifestyle and continue to promote each other, dunno.


Talking with TJ, pretty sure Kevin actually pays him a salary. But to do the split it's all in the back end of YouTube and it might be as low as 10% and as high as 50% depending on how much the person is in the video, what the video is, views, subscriber count, algorithm awareness, etc. There's other factors to it that YouTube doesn't talk about as well which can become guesswork. 

But to put it into perspective if you have over 10k subscribers and do a video that gets say 5,000 views you're probably looking at between 40 and 100 dollars for that video in the first 48 hours, then a trail off in the following days of the week. If you do a video at least 3 times a week and can keep up your consecutive view count so it's over 10k every 48 hours you're more or less making about 15 to 25 dollars every day. If you grow that to doing a video a day and get to 20k views every 48 hours you're looking at 30 to 50 dollars a day. If you do 3 videos in a day spaced out you can sometimes make over 100 a day, but if you post more than 3 videos in a day it drops you in the algorithm and hinders your videos for up to 72 hours and will drop your CPM and revenue. This is actually a hidden YouTube rule but found it out from some more prolific YouTubers who aren't afraid to talk about this issue. 

Now doing a Live Stream Q and A is where the money actually pours in. As YouTube is fighting Twitch, Mixer, and a bunch of other streaming services they're paying a better CPM right now plus you have the ability to collect Superchats. On live stream videos while the view counts might be lower for playback, during the stream itself the CPM is boosted so you're paying double to quadruple your normal rate even if someone clicks skip after 5 seconds. Then with Superchat even though they take 33% from the amount you can still bring in more revenue. 

YouTube as a whole is the one industry that's made more millionaires in the last 5 years than anything else. It's pretty funny how much cash it can bring in.


----------



## LALUNE

Craig51 said:


> $US120k-160k a year for snowboarding around the world and doing a few video's....., where can I line up for this.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I personally feel sorry for them having to spend so much time filming and editing videos, riding but not improving much for merely $160k/yr.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

LALUNE said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I personally feel sorry for them having to spend so much time filming and editing videos, riding but not improving much for merely $160k/yr.


Can't tell if you're serious or trolling. $160k/year would put you in the top 5% of all earners for any given ski town.


----------



## Paxford

I’ve been thinking about why noobs get in over their head so often. This rarely happens surfing. The waves and the good surfers weed out the noobs. This doesn’t happen often in mountain biking (unless your getting lift service) or skateboarding either. Just snowboarding. So is there a disproportionate amount of idiot snowboarders? And is it because of YT influencers? I don’t think so. 

YT SPC is an issue, but it isn’t THE issue. The main issue is how the resorts manage their business, specifically access to terrain. They know on certain runs there’s a noob clown act going down but they let it go. Putting up a warning sign isn’t cutting it. Resorts need ways to manage the issue better.

The concept of a “lift ticket” is downright scary if you think about it. It gives inexperienced people easy access to dangerous places they shouldn’t be. Combine that with the illusion of safety at a resort and you’ve got a recipe for disaster. It’s like handing your car keys to an 8 year old and hoping for the best. 

What’s the fix? Offer a discounted limited lift ticket to easy terrain so they don’t end up endangering themselves and others. Noobs will be stoked to spend less on a discounted lift ticket. Experienced riders will be stoked to get those fat babies out of the way. Follow it up with resort employees monitoring difficult runs and ushering any noobs that do show up there back to the easy stuff.

Or better yet make certain lifts free for noobs to learn on before heading further up the mountain. Some resorts are already doing this. I wish my local resorts would get on board...


“First-time skiers and snowboarders to Mt. Bachelor should begin at the new Woodward Start Park and the First Rays carpet, both of which are located next to Sunrise Lodge and are free for all guests to access. When ready to advance, customers can purchase a $39 Learning Progression lift ticket, which allows for graduation to the Lava Tube carpet, the Early Riser chairlift, and eventually to the Alpenglow chairlift and its Volcano Adventure Park, a family-friendly Woodward Mountain Park zone themed around Cascade volcanoes”


----------



## Donutz

Whistler offers a discounted day-pass to the Magic Chair only, but they don't advertise it. If they did, I bet a lot more people would use it.


----------



## F1EA

For me it's fine that they're making money. $160k is a lot when you consider how little training, education, responsibility etc they need to do it. But... it's ok.

Too bad people with more experience, more responsibility, better boarders, etc are making less, but that's a fault in the industry/society and not SnowProCamp. I can't believe all this junk content in Youtube is generating so much $ when it is... junk. (Not SPC) I mean the countless junk that's generating $millions.

Surfing is different, because people surf in public beaches. Also, surfers are not welcoming and very religious about keeping their spots quiet. These SPC dudes would have gotten beaten up already had they been disclosing local surf spots as they do.

Also, resorts already have dedicated learning areas... but the people themselves decide when they're "ready". Is that bad? I don't think so. If you want to wreck yourself, go ahead. The problem is when somebody tells you... "go here" and you wreck yourself. Now that's a problem, especially when that someone is 1) getting paid and tells people "go here" and 2) that place is called "Pro" camp. Pro = professional = expert. So any 'advice' they give = Expert advice.

If I were them, I would 1) Stop giving directions and 2) take off the "Pro" from their name. I don't care if people think I'm a hater. These 2 things are actually advice, not 'hate'.

Resorts have Green, Blue, Black, roped off areas, signs, instructions in the parks, etc. That's basically a way of protecting themselves from anyone saying... "you told me to go here". The resort can easily say No, and here's the proof: the signs, marked runs, etc. Coupled with the waiver, they have a solid defense.


----------



## 16gkid

This thread is really sad, some of you sound like a boomer, hater or an idiot, or some combination of all three. I'm not gonna cosign on hating on two pretty decent dudes making a living from snowboarding because of some "think of the children" nonsense, morons are gonna be morons regardless of SPC being around or not, fucking take some responsibility for yourselves! 

Also the way some of you guys are responding I get this feeling that you think putting out weekly 20 minute videos is easy, LO fucking L. I've started dabbling in video editing and putting together a 1 minute clip had me tapping out, I have a whole new respect for people that cut together these weekly vlogs. Think about it, these guys have to put out content no matter the conditions or weather, that takes some creativity and dedication.
Give credit where credit is due, Kevin and tj were in the right spot at the right time and now they get to live the dream while the rest of us sit here and talk shit,maybe if some people didn't think they were gonna be bigger than YouTube they could have the numbers than Procamp has by now. SPC production work is top notch especially compared to other snowboarding channel, that's probably why their subscriber numbers is so much higher than everyone else, I think a lot of non snowboarders still enjoy their content for the travel/adventure aspect.

Anyways I really enjoy SPC/archive and Casey willaxs channel, I love the positive vibes and awesome clips, I hope they keep finding success and you fucks keep being miserable ?


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> some of you sound like a boomer





16gkid said:


> I've started dabbling in video editing and putting together a 1 minute clip had me tapping out, I have a whole new respect for people that cut together these weekly vlogs.


??????????


----------



## Jkb818

I grew up watching snowboard videos with boozie the clown and dudes smashing bottles over their heads...so I’d say kevin is pretty harmless. ??‍♂? Plus I turned out great. ?


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> Blah blah blah


Ur like that chick that says "I'm not mad" followed by "i just think it's funny that..."


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Ur


This ^

Explains this v


16gkid said:


> I have a whole new respect for people that cut together these weekly vlogs.


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> ??????????


So editing video clips is easy? Can we see some of your work?


F1EA said:


> This ^
> 
> Explains this v


Got it, good luck on your fight to stop SPC from killing the younglings, and I hope they blow out every spot in Whistler


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> So editing video clips is easy? Can we see some of your work?
> 
> Got it, good luck on your fight to stop SPC from killing the younglings, and I hope they blow out every spot in Whistler


Oh a pissing contest. How exciting. 

But most importantly, I don't care what spots they blow out or not. Whistler is already way beyond crowded and a lot of people know more terrain than I can ride in any given day or week or month. There's literally dozens of professional guides/instructors at Whistler already who can and do take people to far more exciting places, and safely, than these guys show in their videos.


----------



## 16gkid

A very cool story bro, thank you for sharing


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> A very cool story bro, thank you for sharing


No, Ur awesome bro.


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> No, Ur awesome bro.


Ur really caught up on that huh? Tell us more how Kevin from procamp is killing kids with his pro advice


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Ur really caught up on that huh? Tell us more how Kevin from procamp is killing kids with his pro advice


lol
#savethekidz


----------



## ridethecliche

Paxford said:


> I’ve been thinking about why noobs get in over their head so often. This rarely happens surfing. The waves and the good surfers weed out the noobs. This doesn’t happen often in mountain biking (unless your getting lift service) or skateboarding either. Just snowboarding. So is there a disproportionate amount of idiot snowboarders? And is it because of YT influencers? I don’t think so.
> 
> YT SPC is an issue, but it isn’t THE issue. The main issue is how the resorts manage their business, specifically access to terrain. They know on certain runs there’s a noob clown act going down but they let it go. Putting up a warning sign isn’t cutting it. Resorts need ways to manage the issue better.
> 
> The concept of a “lift ticket” is downright scary if you think about it. It gives inexperienced people easy access to dangerous places they shouldn’t be. Combine that with the illusion of safety at a resort and you’ve got a recipe for disaster. It’s like handing your car keys to an 8 year old and hoping for the best.
> 
> What’s the fix? Offer a discounted limited lift ticket to easy terrain so they don’t end up endangering themselves and others. Noobs will be stoked to spend less on a discounted lift ticket. Experienced riders will be stoked to get those fat babies out of the way. Follow it up with resort employees monitoring difficult runs and ushering any noobs that do show up there back to the easy stuff.
> 
> Or better yet make certain lifts free for noobs to learn on before heading further up the mountain. Some resorts are already doing this. I wish my local resorts would get on board...
> 
> 
> “First-time skiers and snowboarders to Mt. Bachelor should begin at the new Woodward Start Park and the First Rays carpet, both of which are located next to Sunrise Lodge and are free for all guests to access. When ready to advance, customers can purchase a $39 Learning Progression lift ticket, which allows for graduation to the Lava Tube carpet, the Early Riser chairlift, and eventually to the Alpenglow chairlift and its Volcano Adventure Park, a family-friendly Woodward Mountain Park zone themed around Cascade volcanoes”



Make the carpets free. Pretty sure Jay does that.
Make mid mountain tickets 1/2 cost of regular tickets. I've seen a few places do this. 

I think that's honestly part of the solution of having folks stay in their comfort zone.
"Well I paid for it so I might as well try seeing how it goes..." goes out the window with this.


----------



## Donutz




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’m just tryna get a beanie though?


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m just tryna get a beanie though?


Make sure you smash that like button!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Let me just spit some fiyaaaa right quick on ya’ll

...So the SPC Won’t let me be or let me be me so let me see they tried to shut me down on my live YT but it’ll feel so empty without A beanie

Im going places

*bong down puts


----------



## ridethecliche

I think I just watched the video that led to this thread. Ie the one with the avalanche risk and them hiking OOB and not talking about how to gauge the risk or tree wells etc. 

Yeahhhh...


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> I think I just watched the video that led to this thread. Ie the one with the avalanche risk and them hiking OOB and not talking about how to gauge the risk or tree wells etc.
> 
> Yeahhhh...


Prob no avy gear either right?


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Probably at least 50% of their vlogs are them riding powder, be it in Canada, USA, Japan, Chile, Alps etc. That's probably 40+ videos a year (conservative estimate). They've spoken about freeride/backcountry safety in numerous videos in the past - riding with at least one person, never alone, maintaining communication whilst riding, spotting safe lines for each other, av gear and regularly practising how to find a buried transceiver with your riding group, why it's important, tree well safety etc etc. And they continue to bring it up occasionally, from time to time. In the last video they did, they talked about the signs on trees in Whistler warning people that there's no exit in certain directions, where the resort boundaries are, and the importance of looking out for these signs.

Really don't understand the issue here. Do they need to repeat this information in EVERY powder/backcountry video they do? Do you really think that's a reasonable expectation? Viewers would get pretty annoyed at having to listen to the same cautionary advice over and over again in tens and tens of videos a year. Perhaps every time they do something that's not a beginner level thing they should have a screen come up with a list of dos and don'ts? Again, totally unreasonable. ?‍♂

@BurtonAvenger - thanks for the YT insight, very interesting!


----------



## 16gkid

Jkb818 said:


> Prob no avy gear either right?


Why would you assume that?


----------



## 16gkid

karansaraf said:


> Logical thoughts


Well said!
Maybe they should throw up a jackass style warning in the beginning of every video for the mouth breathers


----------



## Jkb818

16gkid said:


> Why would you assume that?


Just guessing ultimately I really don’t care much. I don’t use these guys for my Avy education anyway.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

And now I need to figure out how to reword the jackass warning too. Was EMINEM not enough for you? Savages.


----------



## Yeahti87

Their content is aimed at beginners and people who snowboard. I remember watching all their vids after my first day on snow. This is the pattern I see with my friends that just got into the sport. They do have a positive vibe and help you to get stoked on snowboarding. They deserve the credit there.

They could cut on advertising Union and Mervin in such a blatant way for ‚free stickers’. I’d say Kevin might be credited more for the last year Orca hype than Travis himself.

There are more things you could possibly criticise the SPC for but if you say they promote risky behaviour look at your friends and pros’ promo vids without helmets. That is way more dangerous imo but most people have a rational standpoint there that it’s your choice. As they say freedom comes with responsibility.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Their last two videos were pretty sick actually.
Kevin- “it’ll be fine you’re an expert snowboarder”
TJ - “argh! That didn’t work at all”

that shit was funny


----------



## SEWiShred

Yeahti87 said:


> Their content is aimed at beginners and people who snowboard. I remember watching all their vids after my first day on snow. This is the pattern I see with my friends that just got into the sport. They do have a positive vibe and help you to get stoked on snowboarding. They deserve the credit there.
> 
> They could cut on advertising Union and Mervin in such a blatant way for ‚free stickers’. I’d say Kevin might be credited more for the last year Orca hype than Travis himself.
> 
> There are more things you could possibly criticise the SPC for but if you say they promote risky behaviour look at your friends and pros’ promo vids without helmets. That is way more dangerous imo but most people have a rational standpoint there that it’s your choice. As they say freedom comes with responsibility.


For free stickers? Do you think that's all they get from Mervin and Union? lol, they are getting free stuff non-stop from those companies. Look at their recent YouTube captions, all affiliate links. Which means anyone who clicks and orders they get a cut from.


----------



## F1EA

hey I'm in Colorado this week. Is there any SPC pow stashes videos for Vail, Breck or Keystone??


----------



## Yeahti87

SEWiShred said:


> For free stickers? Do you think that's all they get from Mervin and Union?


‚Free stickers’, not free stickers literally


----------



## Toweliesox

This is such a shit show I had to join to comment.

It's youtube, and if you take everything literally from youtube for snowboarding then you should be blaming all the pro's for posting videos and everyone assuming they can ride those lines ever. He's talked a ton about being someone who used to teach and thats what his profile was originally aimed at. Tips and advice from someone who's done it and lived at Whistler for years.

Seeing "Did he have a beacon or avy info" for the video in question. In many video's he talks about having the avy gear on hand and safety. Usually when in tree's constantly mentions dont do this alone, and travel with a friend ect. Kevin has also mentioned a ton that lessons are important. Hell my GF watched his beginner lessons and isn't asking me to to on a black run now. If you watch those videos and say "Im going to that run he's on" then you're not listen to him, or you don't have a brain and probably get fed through a straw currently.

Both of them can ride pretty good, and spend the cash to make content. Sure it's a sweet deal to make a good amount of cash to have a snowboarding youtube channel but how is that a bad thing? Don't like it? Make better content yourself, but got a feeling you won't and couldn't. To be saying that "Its bad for the community" is not only ridiculous but sad. Anything someone is doing that is positive for snowboarding like his channel is great for it, and gets more people out there learning.

Also they're not sponsored by Union or Mervin. If ANYTHING they get deals from Comor, and Comor sells a ton of that shit. Maybe even the circle, as thats where Kev got his current Jacket and Pants from.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Toweliesox said:


> If you watch those videos and say "Im going to that run he's on" then you're not listen to him, or you don't have a brain and probably get fed through a straw currently.


I find your anti-soylent rhetoric highly offensive!


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I find your anti-soylent rhetoric highly offensive!


But it's people...


----------



## jrec87

who gives a shit.

i like the dudes and i watch the vids for the stoke. same with Casey Willax and whoever. i'm not doing anything close to what they are and i never planned on it. i'm old and i suck a riding, sliding and ruddering my ass all over the mountain. it's just fun to watch. and i sure ain't buying any of the gear they rep. i'm going to evo clearance rack or some shit cuz i ride like 10 days a year.

the only channel i watch with the intent of taking something useful away from it is Angry. and even Avran would question my mental capacity for that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Free stickers on the base of every board!


----------



## NorthwestSnowboarder

Listen guys, as with ANY tutorial, guide, tech manual, training etc... MAKE SURE YOU ONLY EVER TAKE ADVICE FROM EXPERTS WHO ARE ACTUALLY EXPERTS AT THE TOPIC IN QUESTION, AND EXPERTS AT TRAINING, TEACHING.

Honestly, I have seen more than enough to know there are many more EXPERT, CERTIFIED, INSTRUCTORS and TRAINERS who are actually PROFESSIONALS.

I mean, I guess I would say that channel is 5/10. Not bad, not good, just mediocre.


----------



## F1EA

NorthwestSnowboarder said:


> Listen guys, as with ANY tutorial, guide, tech manual, training etc... MAKE SURE YOU ONLY EVER TAKE ADVICE FROM EXPERTS WHO ARE ACTUALLY EXPERTS AT THE TOPIC IN QUESTION, AND EXPERTS AT TRAINING, TEACHING.
> 
> Honestly, I have seen more than enough to know there are many more EXPERT, CERTIFIED, INSTRUCTORS and TRAINERS who are actually PROFESSIONALS.
> 
> I mean, I guess I would say that channel is 5/10. Not bad, not good, just mediocre.


Yeah but... are they NICE?


----------



## Rip154

NorthwestSnowboarder said:


> Listen guys, as with ANY tutorial, guide, tech manual, training etc... MAKE SURE YOU ONLY EVER TAKE ADVICE FROM EXPERTS WHO ARE ACTUALLY EXPERTS AT THE TOPIC IN QUESTION, AND EXPERTS AT TRAINING, TEACHING.
> 
> Honestly, I have seen more than enough to know there are many more EXPERT, CERTIFIED, INSTRUCTORS and TRAINERS who are actually PROFESSIONALS.
> 
> I mean, I guess I would say that channel is 5/10. Not bad, not good, just mediocre.


That's like a president tweet.


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> Yeah but... are they NICE?


Are you still saving those kids from big bad Kevin?


----------



## Jkb818

This thread needs to die


----------



## 16gkid

NorthwestSnowboarder said:


> Listen guys, as with ANY tutorial, guide, tech manual, training etc... MAKE SURE YOU ONLY EVER TAKE ADVICE FROM EXPERTS WHO ARE ACTUALLY EXPERTS AT THE TOPIC IN QUESTION, AND EXPERTS AT TRAINING, TEACHING.
> 
> Honestly, I have seen more than enough to know there are many more EXPERT, CERTIFIED, INSTRUCTORS and TRAINERS who are actually PROFESSIONALS.
> 
> I mean, I guess I would say that channel is 5/10. Not bad, not good, just mediocre.


Did you really join up just to drop this nugget of common sense, thanks I guess?


----------



## 16gkid

Jkb818 said:


> This thread needs to die


The people that agree with this thread need to die #karen


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Are you still saving those kids from big bad Kevin?


Nah. We're overpopulated anyways.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I love how since this thread was created, in two out of the next three videos they released, they briefly spoke about safety/caution/hazard/be careful when doing X type stuff. I suppose that's still not good enough as that one video where they just ride and don't "professionally" advise people of all their disclaimers before doing any non-beginner stuff is bad for the community.

Also, it seems like Kevin, after publically harassing Andreas (the snowboard guy who works in a shop Whistler) in a bunch of his videos to wear a helmet, has finally been successful and Andreas has been wearing a helmet in seemingly every video since (I don't follow his channel but see him pop up in a bunch of other people's vids).


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Never trust a guy that rides pow with a jacket unzipped.


----------



## kieloa

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never trust a guy that rides pow with a jacket unzipped.


And wears a helmet chin strap open.


----------



## Mountain Surfer




----------



## rocky clark

NorthwestSnowboarder said:


> Listen guys, as with ANY tutorial, guide, tech manual, training etc... MAKE SURE YOU ONLY EVER TAKE ADVICE FROM EXPERTS WHO ARE ACTUALLY EXPERTS AT THE TOPIC IN QUESTION, AND EXPERTS AT TRAINING, TEACHING.
> 
> Honestly, I have seen more than enough to know there are many more EXPERT, CERTIFIED, INSTRUCTORS and TRAINERS who are actually PROFESSIONALS.
> 
> I mean, I guess I would say that channel is 5/10. Not bad, not good, just mediocre.


Kevin is a CASI level 3 and former instructor for WB, so that warning doesn’t seem to apply.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowboarding sucks, get a hyaundai


----------



## BurtonAvenger

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Snowboarding sucks, get a hyaundai


Everyone knows Diahatsu is the next big thing!


----------



## 16gkid

I like how the threadstarter dropped this steaming shitpile of a thread and never came back lol. @keel_bright is a skier


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

16gkid said:


> I like how the threadstarter dropped this steaming shitpile of a thread and never came back lol. @keel_bright is a skier


That is Truly a top level troll. I respect the send.

also this has become my favorite thread. I shall steward it and keep it alive for the rest of my days.

#snowbladesrule


----------



## F1EA

karansaraf said:


> I love how since this thread was created, in two out of the next three videos they released, they briefly spoke about safety/caution/hazard/be careful when doing X type stuff. I suppose that's still not good enough as that one video where they just ride and don't "professionally" advise people of all their disclaimers before doing any non-beginner stuff is bad for the community.
> 
> Also, it seems like Kevin, after publically harassing Andreas (the snowboard guy who works in a shop Whistler) in a bunch of his videos to wear a helmet, has finally been successful and Andreas has been wearing a helmet in seemingly every video since (I don't follow his channel but see him pop up in a bunch of other people's vids).





BurtonAvenger said:


> Never trust a guy that rides pow with a jacket unzipped.


In this episode:
OMG !! Andreas puts on a helmet!!
Stay tuned for our next episode: Andreas zips up his jacket! Best powder day everrrrrrrrrr!! Am-a-zing.

Don't forget to like and subscribe.


That said... I don't know if they have been better in the last videos, season or so. Like I said, I haven't seen their videos in a long time and I've stopped getting their videos recommended. Maybe it's all the Thumbs Downs I've left for the videos where they give detailed instructions to spots  

I've also seen maybe 1 or 2 of the other vloggers, and those are even worse. Would rather watch Kevin and SPC.

For those of you who like SPC... how old are you?
My kids love all these video game Youtube vlogger videos-thing........ I don't understand why. Maybe this is the same? hmmm not really, SPC is better than Ryan toys review....


----------



## 16gkid

On todays episode, the polite canadians ride deep powder and get eye fucked by japanese groupies, the boys are living the life! 
_WARNING THE FOLLOWING VIDEO CONTAIN EXPERT TERRAIN AND RIDERS DO NOT TRY AT HOME_


----------



## OU812

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never trust a guy that rides pow with a jacket unzipped.


Haha this cracked me up because I was watching one of their videos the other day, to see those awesome conditions out in Whistler right now, and saw that dude riding powder with his jacket unzipped and thought to myself WTF?! 

I don’t mind Casey Willax videos, especially the one about a month ago in Sierra Tahoe, just the sights and weather. Beautiful.
Anyways, I understand the concern some people have here when your channel is geared towards beginners and then you post videos riding in trees, and in terrain like underneath the Peak to Peak. I hope they have beacons, probes and shovels etc in their backpacks. A better idea would of been to make a second account for their vlogs and more advanced riding stuff, however....

Personally, I never thought SPC instructional videos were all that great. I found Snowboard Addiction to be way better at explaining and showing great visual examples. If I was a beginner that’s what channel I would watch.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I find N64 1080 Snowboarding to be the end all of educational and instructional snowboarding material. For the real difficult stuff I usually cross reference SSX Tricky, but that’s an advanced strategy and should not be attempted by beginners.


----------



## Crusty

I like the 85 mph Barbie Jeep they built, but the 800cc long arm Odyssey is totally insane.

Oh wait, wrong channel- never heard of these guy. Carry on.


----------



## bazman

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never trust a guy that rides pow with a jacket unzipped.


If Andreas falls in powder he turns into a spirit and becomes one with the mountain

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## friendlydonut

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I find N64 1080 Snowboarding to be the end all of educational and instructional snowboarding material. For the real difficult stuff I usually cross reference SSX Tricky, but that’s an advanced strategy and should not be attempted by beginners.


Haha wow, I heard "1080!" in my head as soon as I read that. That game was awesome, but it caused me to hurt myself badly my first time snowboarding...didn't realize it's not that easy to do 1080 flip in real life


----------



## keel_bright

16gkid said:


> I like how the threadstarter dropped this steaming shitpile of a thread and never came back lol. @keel_bright is a skier


Sorry I was busy being a jerry. I wish I followed SPC's "super pro advice" about how to use a "headplant" to flop over a log. Super pro, I wish I was that pro.

It's fucking hilarious to me how many people have replied in this thread saying "Oh well they carry avy and beacon" because it EXACTLY illustrates my point about how they're normalizing hazardous shit and making people think stuff is safe when it's not.

Carrying an avy and beacon does not mean jack shit, which you would know if you actually had any avalanche training. Half of the AST-1 course is learning to have the discipline NOT TO GO into the backcountry. Having avy training does not mean you are good to go where-ever and whenever as long as you are carrying gear. I'll repeat again that on January 3rd, on the day of filming, a very rare "Extreme" warning was issued by Avalanche Canada. Carrying avy gear and "riding with a buddy and maintaining line of sight" does not negate any of that. Do y'all seriously think that people are dying in the backcountry because they're not carrying avy gear? Honestly, if anyone rode in the Whistler backcountry on January 3rd, they are a dumbfuck. On Sunday, 30 passes were pulled for people ducking in-bounds ropes. They got their passes pulled while being IN-BOUNDS, and the 18 people skinning were carrying and avy gear hurr durr. That's how fucking serious Whistler is taking shit this year because the snowpack is so damn bad.

But apparently saying "hey guys, make sure you're careful and ride with a friend!" on fucking Snowboard Sesame Street is enough to negate all of that. "Now watch us do all of this shit that looks really fun but is actually really stupid". Oh man, I wish this physician who died yesterday was carrying avy gear with her and riding with friends who "were being careful" and "kept her in line-of-sight". Oh wait, she was carrying gear, and it still took her friends an hour to find and dig her out. So if you replied to this thread with "well they carry avy gear and tell people to keep an eye out for their friends!" then you also have no idea what avalanche safety actually entails and you're part of the dumbfuck environment that this has created. And I don't blame you for it.

And to all of the people saying "Well, Darwin was right" and "well if they're a dumbfucks, they die" .. Yes, we could go that way as a community. I just don't personally think "Welcome to snowboarding, feel free to do any stupid shit that you want but we'll laugh at you and make natural selection jokes while you die" is a good direction for the community, but that is subjective apparently.

You misunderstood me if you think I blame youtube for people doing dumb shit. I think people should be responsible for their actions. I don't think we should police people. I think we should be creating an environment and community that helps people learn a safe and fun way to explore snowboarding . I think that videos of dumb shit on Snowboard Sesame street are bad for creating that environment.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

friendlydonut said:


> Haha wow, I heard "1080!" in my head as soon as I read that. That game was awesome, but it caused me to hurt myself badly my first time snowboarding...didn't realize it's not that easy to do 1080 flip in real life


Well you can only imagine how shocked I was when I tried to do a kick flip after playing SSX!


----------



## Rip154

friendlydonut said:


> Haha wow, I heard "1080!" in my head as soon as I read that. That game was awesome, but it caused me to hurt myself badly my first time snowboarding...didn't realize it's not that easy to do 1080 flip in real life


Doing a 1080 in that game was far from easy..


----------



## keel_bright

karansaraf said:


> They've spoken about freeride/backcountry safety in numerous videos in the past - riding with at least one person, never alone, maintaining communication whilst riding, spotting safe lines for each other, av gear and regularly practising how to find a buried transceiver with your riding group, why it's important, tree well safety etc etc.


So riding out of bounds (like they did in that video) during category 5 extreme avalanche danger if you're carrying avy gear and riding with at least one person and keeping an eye on them is safe right?

Hmm. You notice how every single page of avalanche safety like this one and this one talk about ... fucking looking at the forecast and reading about the snowpack as the very first thing on the page? And this page is called know BEFORE you go? Did they talk about that in their videos?

Everyone up in here like bUt thEy'Re ExPerTs aNd tHeY cArRy aVy gEaR. Do y'all seriously think that people are dying in the backcountry because they're not carrying avy gear? No, their fucking bodies are recovered with the transceiver on. Thinking that you're safe riding with avy gear during category 5 avalanche danger is like thinking you're safe if you travel with a bullet proof vest through a Syrian warzone.

Wow, it seems like they have actually discussed next to nothing about avalanche safety. I would even venture to say that their videos have given you the idea that you've got some basic awareness, when they have actually taught you nothing about what actually matters. Guess what dude, this is exactly what I was talking about - people are being misled to think they are learning something when they are not.

Meanwhile, on snowboard sesame street - HEY GUYS LOOK AT WHAT LIES BEYOND THESE ROPES IT"S MAGICAL POWDER FIELDS HURRAY!!! But stick with a buddy and watch out for tree wells okay?? Gee why isn't anyone else here? Sucks to be stuck in that lift line!"


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> RUBBISH


Ok Karen


----------



## keel_bright

16gkid said:


> Ok Karen


Did you go practice his pro headplant move? Try it a few more times.


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> Did you go practice his pro headplant move? Try it a few more times.


Is it tiring being this outraged?


----------



## keel_bright

16gkid said:


> Is it tiring being this outraged?


No, not really. Weak trolling though, 2/10 tops. I'm probably gonna go back to being a jerry skier for a while and I'll check in on this thread in a week when you're wondering where I went again.


----------



## 16gkid

Ok, bye karen


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> "Welcome to snowboarding, feel free to do any stupid shit that you want "


Hey I found something that you wrote that I can agree with!


----------



## OU812

keel_bright said:


> Sorry I was busy being a jerry.....


This is a good post and I fully agree with you on creating the right environment especially if someone has a large enough following and influence on their audience. They have a responsibility to the community to spread proper information and set the right example, especially if their audience is full of beginners.

I was also surprised they rode that terrain at that particular time. Listening to them and seeing them in action, they don’t sound very experienced in the backcountry at all. It’s all for the views though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ever bitched at someone in the park for doing stupid shit? Same concept. /end thread


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

This morning I had to decide between sausage or bacon with my eggs. I like to think SPC would have chose sausage. I got the sausage. Coffee wasn’t bad but I’ve had better.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I'd have to agree with that what's really important about avalanche safety gets buried with just having avalanche gear and riding together. And I don't think it's as easy as saying it's all about natural selection and they just had themselves to blame.


----------



## deagol

one thing to add: statistically speaking, the more avalanche training you have, the more likely you are to be caught in an avalanche- likely because it means you are out in the backcountry much more often. People often refer to avalanche transceivers as "dead body locators". Having the equipment should not give one a false sense of security. I have seen a few SPC videos in the past but nothing lately. The style doesn't appeal to me but I could not put my finger on exactly why. It does blow my mind that they make as much money off these videos as they do, though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> This morning I had to decide between sausage or bacon with my eggs. I like to think SPC would have chose sausage. I got the sausage. Coffee wasn’t bad but I’ve had better.


It would be vegan sausage.


----------



## SkunkonToast

I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as vegans, it's just something to tell your friends to gain more virtue points.


----------



## Snowdaddy

SkunkonToast said:


> I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as vegans, it's just something to tell your friends to gain more virtue points.


If I don't remember wrong, I think we eat about a kilo of insects every year. I would guess that number increases when you eat more vegetables. So Vegans do actually eat "meat".


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

BurtonAvenger said:


> It would be vegan sausage.


Hahaha, shit. I forgot they end every video with Vegan pizza.


----------



## rgrwilco

I like em. I like watching snowboard videos and travel videos so it suits me. Sure there’s some cringy stuff, but until someone comes and does it better, it’s whatever. Most other channels focus only on park riding and these guys legit travel and ride everything.

When they ride the bigger lines in danger zones they usually explain the warnings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keel_bright

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> This morning I had to decide between sausage or bacon with my eggs. I like to think SPC would have chose sausage. I got the sausage. Coffee wasn’t bad but I’ve had better.


but did you eat it with your avy gear tho HEY WHERES YOUR AVY GEAR DO YOU EVEN HAVE SOMEONE SPOTTING YOU UR GONNA DIE OH MY FUC


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> but did you eat it with your avy gear tho HEY WHERES YOUR AVY GEAR DO YOU EVEN HAVE SOMEONE SPOTTING YOU UR GONNA DIE OH MY FUC


Why in the fuck are you so triggered about two guys putting out snowboarding content friend? LET IT GO, because the people you're trying to save, the planet is better off without


----------



## Mountain Surfer

keel_bright said:


> So riding out of bounds (like they did in that video) during category 5 extreme avalanche danger if you're carrying avy gear and riding with at least one person and keeping an eye on them is safe right?
> 
> Hmm. You notice how every single page of avalanche safety like this one and this one talk about ... fucking looking at the forecast and reading about the snowpack as the very first thing on the page? And this page is called know BEFORE you go? Did they talk about that in their videos?
> 
> Everyone up in here like bUt thEy'Re ExPerTs aNd tHeY cArRy aVy gEaR. Do y'all seriously think that people are dying in the backcountry because they're not carrying avy gear? No, their fucking bodies are recovered with the transceiver on. Thinking that you're safe riding with avy gear during category 5 avalanche danger is like thinking you're safe if you travel with a bullet proof vest through a Syrian warzone.
> 
> Wow, it seems like they have actually discussed next to nothing about avalanche safety. I would even venture to say that their videos have given you the idea that you've got some basic awareness, when they have actually taught you nothing about what actually matters. Guess what dude, this is exactly what I was talking about - people are being misled to think they are learning something when they are not.
> 
> Meanwhile, on snowboard sesame street - HEY GUYS LOOK AT WHAT LIES BEYOND THESE ROPES IT"S MAGICAL POWDER FIELDS HURRAY!!! But stick with a buddy and watch out for tree wells okay?? Gee why isn't anyone else here? Sucks to be stuck in that lift line!"


They weren't riding out of bounds. They were riding off-piste in bounds. They've also mentioned in at least one video I've seen the importance specifically of not going out of bounds when snow patrol have closed off sections of the mountain (I think this was when they were comparing NA to European resorts in one video), for the obvious safety reasons, and for fear of having your season pass taken away from you. This is their whole life, I doubt they'd risk it for a few extra dollars in a video. Plenty of mountain to ride without going OOB and putting it all on the line.

And nope, I don't believe I've learned anything practically about av safety (or any other more advanced riding stuff) because I'm not a moron and don't think I can learn the kind of stuff they teach in multi-day courses watching youtube whilst taking a shit. They are however, contrary to your raging opinions, talking about the issues around av safety and other safety aspects of snowboarding on a semi-regular basis. Last season Kevin had links (non-promotional) to av safety courses in Canada, US and Europe in the video descriptions of many of his videos, and specifically referenced them whenever talking about that stuff.

And I'm yet to see even a single example of them "encouraging" (or anything similar) beginners to do the dangerous stuff they're doing. They're simply showing people what they're doing and chronicling their "adventures". Not once have they egged anyone to do anything. If anything, Kevin is super conservative/cautious whenever he's answering people's questions - seems to just be his personality. Jeez, it's like anyone who's good at anything can't show it off without some kind of legal disclaimer (and no, that's not me saying they're "experts", I'm well aware they're not).


----------



## keel_bright

karansaraf said:


> They weren't riding out of bounds. They were riding off-piste in bounds. They've also mentioned in at least one video I've seen the importance specifically of not going out of bounds when snow patrol have closed off sections of the mountain (I think this was when they were comparing NA to European resorts in one video), for the obvious safety reasons, and for fear of having your season pass taken away from you. This is their whole life, I doubt they'd risk it for a few extra dollars in a video. Plenty of mountain to ride without going OOB and putting it all on the line.


Oh my god, I can't believe I'm debating this. You're talking to someone who rides Whistler as his home mountain.

Why don't you go to 5 min 44 sec in the video and look for this exact sign in the background? Hmm. You wanna take a look at the WB Trail Map and see what's under the peak-to-peak gondola outside the orange dotted line? Or maybe listen later on when they say they'll have to hike out or they can just keep riding to the valley floor? (because there's no lift...)

They are out of bounds. There was not "plenty of mountain to ride" on that day. As Chris clearly says in that video, the main lift that gets people to mid-mountain was closed for a significant time of day and none of the alpine opened. _I understand their frustration, I was on the same mountain that same day. _Interesting that Chris says "some lifts are _working_". No Chris, ALL the lifts were mechanically working, and the WB crew were working their asses off to open as much terrain as possible based on safety. Disrespectful to the patrollers who work their asses off to make sure we don't get caught in in-bounds slides, but whatever.



> They are however, contrary to your raging opinions, talking about the issues around av safety and other safety aspects of snowboarding on a semi-regular basis. Last season Kevin had links (non-promotional) to av safety courses in Canada, US and Europe in the video descriptions of many of his videos, and specifically referenced them whenever talking about that stuff.
> 
> And I'm yet to see even a single example of them "encouraging" (or anything similar) beginners to do the dangerous stuff they're doing. They're simply showing people what they're doing and chronicling their "adventures". Not once have they egged anyone to do anything. If anything, Kevin is super conservative/cautious whenever he's answering people's questions - seems to just be his personality. Jeez, it's like anyone who's good at anything can't show it off without some kind of legal disclaimer (and no, that's not me saying they're "experts", I'm well aware they're not).


Then they have no idea what they are doing and what they are talking about based on the contents of my last post (ie. _discussing the most important points of avalanche safety, which has nothing to do with carrying avy gear or riding with a friend_). You also acknowledge that they are not experts. If they have no idea what they are talking about, and they are not experts, then they have not actually discussed any useful or reliable information about avalanche safety.

Do you understand what I mean by "bad for the community?"

I think having celebrities instead of financial experts on TV if you're discussing financial issues is bad for the community. Does that make me hate celebs for what they've achieved? No, good for them, but dumbasses will follow their lead. That doesn't make it the celebs fault. Dumbasses who get financial aspirations from celebs are still dumbasses. But it's not positive for the community.

I think having companies providing predatory payday loans with 70% interest is bad for the community. Does it make idiots who start borrowing and get into a debt trap any less at fault? No one's encouraging them to start borrowing, so go free market capitalism, yeah? Sure, they're still idiots. But payday loan companies can still be bad for a community. Those two are not mutually exclusive things.

Or maybe you agree with 16gkid that those people should just die off and leave more room on the resort for us while we make natural selection jokes. I dunno, maybe you think that's how a good positive hobby community behaves too.


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> Oh my god, I can't believe I'm debating this. You're talking to someone who rides Whistler as his home mountain.
> 
> Why don't you go to 5 min 44 sec in the video and look for this exact sign in the background? Hmm. You wanna take a look at the WB Trail Map and see what's under the peak-to-peak gondola outside the orange dotted line? Or maybe listen later on when they say they'll have to hike out or they can just keep riding to the valley floor? (because there's no lift...)
> 
> They are out of bounds. There was not "plenty of mountain to ride" on that day. As Chris clearly says in that video, the main lift that gets people to mid-mountain was closed for a significant time of day and none of the alpine opened. _I understand their frustration, I was on the same mountain that same day. _Interesting that Chris says "some lifts are _working_". No Chris, ALL the lifts were mechanically working, and the WB crew were working their asses off to open as much terrain as possible based on safety. Disrespectful to the patrollers who work their asses off to make sure we don't get caught in in-bounds slides, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they have no idea what they are doing and what they are talking about based on the contents of my last post (ie. _discussing the most important points of avalanche safety, which has nothing to do with carrying avy gear or riding with a friend_). You also acknowledge that they are not experts. If they have no idea what they are talking about, and they are not experts, then they have not actually discussed any useful or reliable information about avalanche safety.
> 
> Do you understand what I mean by "bad for the community?"
> 
> I think having celebrities instead of financial experts on TV if you're discussing financial issues is bad for the community. Does that make me hate celebs for what they've achieved? No, good for them, but dumbasses will follow their lead. That doesn't make it the celebs fault. Dumbasses who get financial aspirations from celebs are still dumbasses. But it's not positive for the community.
> 
> I think having companies providing predatory payday loans with 70% interest is bad for the community. Does it make idiots who start borrowing and get into a debt trap any less at fault? No one's encouraging them to start borrowing, so go free market capitalism, yeah? Sure, they're still idiots. But payday loan companies can still be bad for a community. Those two are not mutually exclusive things.
> 
> Or maybe you agree with 16gkid that those people should just die off and leave more room on the resort for us while we make natural selection jokes. I dunno, maybe you think that's how a good positive hobby community behaves too.


Dude you are a fucking Diva


----------



## MountainMystic

BurtonAvenger said:


> Never trust a guy that rides pow with a jacket unzipped.


exactly. what kind of idiot does that?


----------



## MountainMystic

bazman said:


> If Andreas falls in powder he turns into a spirit and becomes one with the mountain
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


no, he would freeze to death and become an unnatural sidehit.


----------



## Snow Hound

keel_bright said:


> Oh my god, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


It's OK we get it. Snowboard dude bad. I think you need to ride more and worry about what other people are doing a bit less.


----------



## keel_bright

Snow Hound said:


> It's OK we get it. Snowboard dude bad. I think you need to ride more and worry about what other people are doing a bit less.





16gkid said:


> I like how the threadstarter dropped this steaming shitpile of a thread and never came back lol. @keel_bright is a skier


Man, y'all don't know what you want. A few pages ago 16gkid called me out for dropping this thread and not giving a shit enough to come back to reply to anything. So I come back and you're like "whoa you give too much of a shit".

tbh you can mostly thank 16gkid for keeping this thread alive by continutally bumping it. Don't tell him that though I don't think he knows


----------



## Snow Hound

@keel_bright seriously though, stick around and feed the stoke for the poor cunts like me that get way more time on this board than on my snowboard.

Educate the right way. You seem to know your shit.


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> Man, y'all don't know what you want. A few pages ago 16gkid called me out for dropping this thread and not giving a shit enough to come back to reply to anything. So I come back and you're like "whoa you give too much of a shit".
> 
> tbh you can mostly thank 16gkid for keeping this thread alive by continutally bumping it. Don't tell him that though I don't think he knows


I honestly just want you to stop being a bitch and complaining so much, you're like a fucking skier


----------



## Crusty

16gkid said:


> I honestly just want you to stop being a bitch and complaining so much, you're like a fucking skier


The irony here is glorious. I can't keep up though, are you pot or kettle?


----------



## Scalpelman

Wow. I can’t believe I had nothing better to do than read this thread. Exhausting. What have I learned? 
My fear of BC is real. 
Don’t trust vegans
Don’t trust people riding pow with their coats open


----------



## Jkb818




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

keel_bright said:


> but did you eat it with your avy gear tho HEY WHERES YOUR AVY GEAR DO YOU EVEN HAVE SOMEONE SPOTTING YOU UR GONNA DIE OH MY FUC


No dude, what’s wrong with you? It was just sausage. Maybe I’d have worn it for a bacon egg and cheese on a round roll - On a snowy sidewalk.


----------



## OU812

Crusty said:


> The irony here is glorious. I can't keep up though, are you pot or kettle?


This is the internets, trying to make sense of certain people is a lost cause. On the plus side, it’s cheap entertainment value.


----------



## keel_bright

lolololol homie tryna get me to rage and he end up raging himself


----------



## 16gkid

keel_bright said:


> lolololol homie tryna get me to rage and he end up raging himself


Yeah look at me raging writing a whole novel as a response....  ?


----------



## rocky clark

keel_bright said:


> lolololol homie tryna get me to rage and he end up raging himself


I am surprised anyone is engaging with him. You’re an adult, he’s either a kid, or he’s an adult that calls himself a kid. And he calls people “karen” or “skier” as an insult, which is consistent with what a kid would do. Ignore the kiddo


----------



## Paxford

keel_bright said:


> Welcome to snowboarding, feel free to do any stupid shit that you want ...
> 
> I think we should be creating an environment and community that helps people learn a safe and fun way to explore snowboarding.


That first sentence is reality. That second sentence is a dream. Its a nice dream but reality is the status quo is about 30 years in the making. Good luck righting this ship.


----------



## 16gkid

rocky clark said:


> I am surprised anyone is engaging with him. You’re an adult, he’s either a kid, or he’s an adult that calls himself a kid. And he calls people “karen” or “skier” as an insult, which is consistent with what a kid would do. Ignore the kiddo


You sound old, boomer


----------



## Dustin Stout

What a silly thread. It's just a YouTube channel. Blaming a YouTuber for what people might do is insane. Pretty soon we're going to have to have warnings on every little detail because personal responsibility is no longer required, just play the victim. Seems to be the trend today. The attitude of this OP is why we have such a litigious society in the US. These guys put out some quality videos, and I give them props for that. Blaming them for what someone else decides to do is totally laughable. It's just entertainment, put on your big boy pants and lose the panties.


----------



## F1EA

Dustin Stout said:


> What a silly thread. It's just a YouTube channel. Blaming a YouTuber for what people might do is insane. Pretty soon we're going to have to have warnings on every little detail because personal responsibility is no longer required, just play the victim. Seems to be the trend today. The attitude of this OP is why we have such a litigious society in the US. These guys put out some quality videos, and I give them props for that. Blaming them for what someone else decides to do is totally laughable. It's just entertainment, put on your big boy pants and lose the panties.


He said panties ??


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

What’s the majority opinion, chicken or turkey sausage? Fuck that vegetable sausage though.
...I totally plan to watch the Japow videos they just uploaded. I will grow jealous and then decide I hate them. Next I will put on avy gear and continue to slog through cold calls.


----------



## deagol

I actually like the Beyond Meat sausages. It's hard to tell the difference to the real thing. I didn't think I would like them, but they are pretty descent....


----------



## MountainMystic

Dustin Stout said:


> What a silly thread. It's just a YouTube channel. Blaming a YouTuber for what people might do is insane. Pretty soon we're going to have to have warnings on every little detail because personal responsibility is no longer required, just play the victim. Seems to be the trend today. The attitude of this OP is why we have such a litigious society in the US. These guys put out some quality videos, and I give them props for that. Blaming them for what someone else decides to do is totally laughable. It's just entertainment, put on your big boy pants and lose the panties.


I think the OP is just reflecting on the state of current litigious society. not making it worse, it's already there.

Unfortunately precedent has already been set and reinforced numerous times though frivolous and ridiculous claims for damages being upheld by courts across the country..

To me, the problem is that Kevin and TJ NEED to make popular content to fund themselves and continue the sweet lifestyle where they don't have to work a shit job to get by.

That may lead to dubious decisions where they go and do sketchy things without the skills and knowledge to deal with things going wrong.

No-one can stop people viewing Youtube videos and then doing dumb shit. The problem is those dumb people _are not putting on their big boy or big girl pants_ and taking personal responsibility for their actions.

None of the SBPC guys are doing anything truly radical. they seem to stick within the limits of their ability, for the most part.

If Kevin, TJ or any of their buddies do stupid shit and then sue the resort, THEN their youtube channels deserve to die.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Trader Joe’s makes the best frozen pizza. Come at me dog. /thread


----------



## Rip154

These guys are probably converting more skiers than anyone since the Jones trilogy.


----------



## F1EA

Rip154 said:


> These guys are probably converting more skiers than anyone since the Jones trilogy.


You mean OUT of snowboarding?
Yes, likely.


----------



## Crusty

Wtf is wrong with sausage sausage? Tastiest sausage there is. Change my mind.


----------



## Scalpelman

Crusty said:


> Wtf is wrong with sausage sausage? Tastiest sausage there is. Change my mind.


Yup. Go pork or go home.


----------



## Snow Hound

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Trader Joe’s makes the best frozen pizza. Come at me dog. /thread


Dr. Oetker. 

Doctor>Trader.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snow Hound said:


> Dr. Oetker.
> 
> Doctor>Trader.


You know nothing, John SnowHound

@Crusty I don’t know how I forgot to mention the most sausagie of all sausages. I yield, pork is the superior sausage.


----------



## Crusty

Ok. For your atonement I give you this.

Cook up a pound of ground sweet Italian sausage. Drain and set aside.
Dice up a bag of red potates quite small. Start sauteing in half butter half olive oil.
Dice up a white onion. Start sauteing in butter.
Dice up a red and green pepper. Add to onion.
Add onion mix to potatoes. Season. Garlic/salt is a must, Italian seasoning, celery salt if you really want to be a boss.
Add sausage last. Ratio to preference, maybe save a little sausage for a pizza or whatev. 
Finish cooking and serve, or even better the next day. Do it all in this order to time your ingredients and preserve flavors. 

Best hash you'll ever have.


----------



## Flavor_James86

Crusty said:


> Ok. For your atonement I give you this.
> 
> Cook up a pound of ground sweet Italian sausage. Drain and set aside.
> Dice up a bag of red potates quite small. Start sauteing in half butter half olive oil.
> Dice up a white onion. Start sauteing in butter.
> Dice up a red and green pepper. Add to onion.
> Add onion mix to potatoes. Season. Garlic/salt is a must, Italian seasoning, celery salt if you really want to be a boss.
> Add sausage last. Ratio to preference, maybe save a little sausage for a pizza or whatev.
> Finish cooking and serve, or even better the next day. Do it all in this order to time your ingredients and preserve flavors.
> 
> Best hash you'll ever have.


Don't forget to add a fried egg on top! I prefer over easy but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Crusty

Heck yeah. Over easy, scrambled with hollandaise, it's all good.


----------



## F1EA

MountainMystic said:


> I think the OP is just reflecting on the state of current litigious society. not making it worse, it's already there.
> 
> Unfortunately precedent has already been set and reinforced numerous times though frivolous and ridiculous claims for damages being upheld by courts across the country..
> 
> To me, the problem is that Kevin and TJ NEED to make popular content to fund themselves and continue the sweet lifestyle where they don't have to work a shit job to get by.
> 
> That may lead to dubious decisions where they go and do sketchy things without the skills and knowledge to deal with things going wrong.
> 
> No-one can stop people viewing Youtube videos and then doing dumb shit. The problem is those dumb people _are not putting on their big boy or big girl pants_ and taking personal responsibility for their actions.
> 
> None of the SBPC guys are doing anything truly radical. they seem to stick within the limits of their ability, for the most part.
> 
> If Kevin, TJ or any of their buddies do stupid shit and then sue the resort, THEN their youtube channels deserve to die.


It's not Kevin or TJ suing the resort.

The question is somebody getting wrecked, and their family suing the resort and then the legal repercussions coming from that. If you think you can't sue a resort because you 'signed' a waiver... think again. You CAN and the repercussions go far beyond the specific event.

Getting wrecked whilst riding not-so extreme stuff is not far-fetched either:








Skier, snowboarder die at separate southeastern British Columbia ski resorts | Globalnews.ca


The RCMP and BC Coroners Service are investigating the deaths of a skier and a snowboarder at separate resorts in eastern British Columbia on Friday.




globalnews.ca





Now... the majority of this thread is littered with the typical pseudo-highschool jock-UFC-type trash talk americans are well known for (which is the majority of YouTube's audience and this forum as well); but once you dismiss those posts, and read them in their corresponding 13-yr old voice, you can find some decent substance. And some solid vegan recipes to boot.

Don't forget to put on your big boy pants.


----------



## elstinky

F1EA said:


> pseudo-highschool jock-UFC-type trash talk americans are well known for


It's funny cause it's true


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Woa. This thread has taken a serious step up in quality. I started drooling a bit...


----------



## MountainMystic

F1EA said:


> It's not Kevin or TJ suing the resort.
> 
> The question is somebody getting wrecked, and their family suing the resort and then the legal repercussions coming from that. If you think you can't sue a resort because you 'signed' a waiver... think again. You CAN and the repercussions go far beyond the specific event.
> 
> Getting wrecked whilst riding not-so extreme stuff is not far-fetched either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skier, snowboarder die at separate southeastern British Columbia ski resorts | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The RCMP and BC Coroners Service are investigating the deaths of a skier and a snowboarder at separate resorts in eastern British Columbia on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... the majority of this thread is littered with the typical pseudo-highschool jock-UFC-type trash talk americans are well known for (which is the majority of YouTube's audience and this forum as well); but once you dismiss those posts, and read them in their corresponding 13-yr old voice, you can find some decent substance. And some solid vegan recipes to boot.
> 
> Don't forget to put on your big boy pants.


Yeah, I know they are not. It was the hypothetical 'If'. I don't expect anyone from SBPC to ever sue a resort, but if someone stacks in a major way, then who could predict what they would do if faced with crippling medical bills.
Canadians actually have healthcare, more or less. certainly better than anything in the USA. Yes, I know people can and do sue resorts at the drop of a hat. Yes, I know it has cascading effects.
we are actually on the same page. miscommunication not withstanding. BB pants already on mate. ?

you can rely on old mate Kev for sniffing out the vegan eating options in any resort.


----------



## 16gkid

F1EA said:


> It's not Kevin or TJ suing the resort.
> 
> The question is somebody getting wrecked, and their family suing the resort and then the legal repercussions coming from that. If you think you can't sue a resort because you 'signed' a waiver... think again. You CAN and the repercussions go far beyond the specific event.
> 
> Getting wrecked whilst riding not-so extreme stuff is not far-fetched either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skier, snowboarder die at separate southeastern British Columbia ski resorts | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The RCMP and BC Coroners Service are investigating the deaths of a skier and a snowboarder at separate resorts in eastern British Columbia on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... the majority of this thread is littered with the typical pseudo-highschool jock-UFC-type trash talk americans are well known for (which is the majority of YouTube's audience and this forum as well); but once you dismiss those posts, and read them in their corresponding 13-yr old voice, you can find some decent substance. And some solid vegan recipes to boot.
> 
> Don't forget to put on your big boy pants.


Silly canadian


----------



## F1EA

MountainMystic said:


> Yeah, I know they are not. It was the hypothetical 'If'. I don't expect anyone from SBPC to ever sue a resort, but if someone stacks in a major way, then who could predict what they would do if faced with crippling medical bills.
> Canadians actually have healthcare, more or less. certainly better than anything in the USA. Yes, I know people can and do sue resorts at the drop of a hat. Yes, I know it has cascading effects.
> we are actually on the same page. miscommunication not withstanding. BB pants already on mate. ?
> 
> you can rely on old mate Kev for sniffing out the vegan eating options in any resort.


Yeah I know what you mean. Also when I said YOU suing the resorts, I mean general you. Because that's exactly what happens. We don't get to hear much about it because it's usually kept quiet.

I guess nobody goes out planning to wreck themselves and sue a resort. But... some dude hits an area he shouldn't have... even though the same area was fine 2 weeks ago, he can ride 'blacks' and he was riding with a buddy... gets wrecked. Dude's a tourist and his insurance doesn't cover X or Y... it's not him pushing to sue the resort. It's mom and dad because now THEY have to foot the bill, and they want somebody to pay. 

Or kid gets ghosted in a tree well... now mom and dad will certainly sue the resort. No ifs about it.

Or a grown up, even with health insurance to cover the medical bills. BUT now he can't work.... mom and dad, girlfriend, wife still need to pay the rent. So they sue the resort.

In the end the resort might still win the court case, or they might settle. In any case it kinda sucks and once something goes to court, it's a big investigation with lots of questions, etc. because at that point it's in lawyers' hands... not in the hands of snowboarders of the internet... big boy pants or not.


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Silly canadian


????


----------



## OU812

First minute of the video


----------



## Mike256

OU812 said:


> First minute of the video


whats wrong with this? He went through a gate at a Japanese resort. Completely normal. Or you mean he got stuck on a branch? Who the fk hasn’t gotten stuck on a branch in or out of bounds.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yo, that edit was fucking awesome.


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yo, that edit was fucking awesome.


They have been pretty damn lucky on this japan trip! good karma I guess , good to see David and Casey out there, looks like a really fun trip


----------



## rocky clark

Fuck. They just shot an episode at Stevens Pass and hyped it up as a good place to hit on the epic pass. Changed my mind, I agree with the above posters now. We can't handle his traffic.


----------



## F1EA

rocky clark said:


> Fuck. They just shot an episode at Stevens Pass and hyped it up as a good place to hit on the epic pass. Changed my mind, I agree with the above posters now. We can't handle his traffic.


Awesome. Gonna go leave them a Thumbs up, comment and share on that video.

Hopefully they do Breck and Vail soon.

Edit - Ohh there were 2 videos at Stevens. Solid 'Like' on both. Plus comment for more resorts from the States.


----------



## OU812

I saw that Stevens Pass video. The conditions there looked awesome but noticed the locals had no gear with them and I doubt the SPC guys did either in their small backpacks.


----------



## rocky clark

OU812 said:


> I saw that Stevens Pass video. The conditions there looked awesome but noticed the locals had no gear with them and I doubt the SPC guys did either in their small backpacks.


Why would they have gear for in bounds riding? They were on named runs and the resort isn’t that big. Nobody wears gear for that.


----------



## F1EA

rocky clark said:


> Why would they have gear for in bounds riding? They were on named runs and the resort isn’t that big. Nobody wears gear for that.


What he said ^


----------



## jrec87

a lot of inbounds avalanches lately maybe...?


----------



## ridethecliche

Inbounds avy gear doesn't make sense to me either. The reason you pay for that ticket is to have the resort make sure they mitigate the risk. 

If the resort is on high alert for inbounds avalanches, then they should probably have those trails closed off. I know shit happens, but the reason resorts in CO do so much explosive mitigation of risk is since that's the expectation.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

jrec87 said:


> a lot of inbounds avalanches lately maybe...?


naw...snowflake steez...just ride with yer attorney


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Inbounds avy gear doesn't make sense to me either. The reason you pay for that ticket is to have the resort make sure they mitigate the risk.
> 
> If the resort is on high alert for inbounds avalanches, then they should probably have those trails closed off. I know shit happens, but the reason resorts in CO do so much explosive mitigation of risk is since that's the expectation.


I pay for the magic couches. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I pay for the magic couches.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Whether you like it or not, risk mitigation is part of that fee.

Magic couches are pretty great though.


----------



## F1EA

I'm liking these ones:











Sharing and Thumbs up to them.

Fingers crossed for CO next. Breck and Vail would be ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Gotta ride with avy gear for maximum cred otherwise you just a beta cuck bitchass...


----------



## WigMar

F1EA said:


> I'm liking these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing and Thumbs up to them.
> 
> Fingers crossed for CO next. Breck and Vail would be ?


Don't put that evil on us!


----------



## MountainMystic

ridethecliche said:


> Whether you like it or not, risk mitigation is part of that fee.
> 
> Magic couches are pretty great though.


+1 on magic couches. 

risk mitigation is just that. mitigation. not 100% avalanche control. No-one calls it avalanche control any more. too many ambulance chasing lawyers...


----------



## Kijima

People in 2020 like media they can consume without thinking. 
They require it in large quantities. 
You cannot help them, you can only stop allowing it to wreck your day. 

Don't catch the ball ✌


----------



## Kijima

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh here we go. I've said it before and I'll say it again at some point one of these YouTuber people is going to do or say something that will get someone killed. Regardless of personal responsibility there is a community responsibility to make snowboarding better for those that don't live the lifestyle. It goes back to my philosophy of always make snowboarding better than it was before.
> 
> Unfortunately we live in a time where people are swallowed up by the race for views, ad revenue, affiliate clicks, likes, shares, and the such. This causes people to negate common sense and chase the almighty dollar when they won't stay in their lane. This also creates the phenomenon of the poser in a position. Unfortunately that poser in the position is the person that was first through the door or the early adopter of a platform. This is why you see idiots like Johnathan Buckhouse promoting shit Amazon goggles or Kevin saying that the best boot period is the cheapest boot Vans makes.
> 
> On top of all that which is literally shit advice and things that can hurt you, you have people blowing out lines for views, showing asinine advice to anyone that has the ability to watch without a complete understanding of the situation. Jenise Spiteri literally told people oh just park here and hike to get into some road accessed backcountry without even talking about the dangers of doing such a thing. Something that should be said for the uninitiated because lets be real all of us regardless of how responsible we are, at one point did something that could have killed us or others. I won't lie I've been buried twice, I've gone into a tree well a few times, I've falling into a crevasse, you name it my dumbass did it in my early 20's. But I survived and I learned from it and I've made sure to tell people about it. I learned my knowledge and wisdom from those that came before me as well as trial and error, but with some quick editing, a little ADR, and an audience like I've never seen you can hide all those mistakes and make it look tangible. It's all for the views.
> 
> I say this often to anyone that rides with me for the first time or has just moved to the mountains. There's a big difference between knowledge and wisdom. Knowledge is knowing it snowed, wisdom is knowing how it snowed. Unfortunately SBC and all the others are in the mindset of they have the knowledge to know it'll get views but lack the wisdom to realize they should be taking a slight responsibility to their audience to make them better snowboarders (and I don't mean better at snowboarding).
> 
> What we're seeing today is people that literally believe snowboarding "owes" them because they created an audience. I find this more comical because while still relatively "new" to the YouTube thing I have 11 years of owning my own personal site and have almost 20 years of giving various snowboarding advice online. I see it from a different perspective than them, which is also comedic because everyone mentioned here for some reason always slightly talks down to me like I don't know what I'm doing. That right there should tell you their mindset.
> 
> Do I agree that these channels hurt snowboarding? To an extent, I think there's literally people out there following them with blind faith and exuberance that will ultimately get them a negative result. I also think that there's people that haven't snowboarded or had a bad first experience that find them and latch on to their personality or what they're promoting and get further into it and eventually move past what they're offering. It's a very thin line. What I tell people who DM me (yes this happens like 20 times a week) about this subject is if you find that you can't support them, then don't. Stop watching, stop buying from their links, stop buying their merchandise, don't support their Patreons or other methods of funding. Tell the uninitiated when there's a cross over like a live stream or video comment why you don't. Don't hesitate to call them out. Engage with them if they're willing (which from what I have seen isn't possible their egos are just too grandios) and tell them the disservice they're doing. You literally have the control of their fandom and outcome because they based their model on the end user.
> 
> Damn that was a long response, I'm going to go destroy some Amazon goggles now for a video and shit on Buckhouse.


Respect


----------



## Triple8Sol

rocky clark said:


> Fuck. They just shot an episode at Stevens Pass and hyped it up as a good place to hit on the epic pass. Changed my mind, I agree with the above posters now. We can't handle his traffic.


They put out 4-5 separate videos about Stevens through their various channels. On one of them, they literally drew an animated map to an inbounds stash. Fuck those guys.


----------



## F1EA

Triple8Sol said:


> They put out 4-5 separate videos about Stevens through their various channels. On one of them, they literally drew an animated map to an inbounds stash. Fuck those guys.


LOL

I keep asking for them to do CO. 
Please please please. But CO is big and many resorts. Best would be if they spend a whole season there.


----------



## rocky clark

Triple8Sol said:


> They put out 4-5 separate videos about Stevens through their various channels. On one of them, they literally drew an animated map to an inbounds stash. Fuck those guys.


What a fuckin idiot that Chris Eyres guy is. Kevin Pearce’s “SECRET STASH” vids are bad enough but nobody watches Chris’s channel, so he consistently takes it the extra mile to try and get views. These clowns have no respect at all.

Fortunately they got some shots of their vehicles, so next time someone sees one of those in the lot at Stevens or around Whistler, be sure to... uh, leave a politely worded note. Definitely don’t let the air out of their tires or anything like that, that would be disrespectful.

I also love how they zoom in on the avalanche conditions sign at “considerable” danger like it’s a joke, and keep going with no discussion, no avy gear or anything. Drop in without checking the snowpack. Nobody stays back to spot, they all drop at the same time so they can get gopro shots. And the whole time actively encouraging the audience to make the hike out of bounds walking right past multiple signs without comment. That area has several terrain traps and is known to slide too. Literally a tutorial on everything not to do for people who don’t know what they’re doing.


----------



## chomps1211

Did I miss a memo,... I know it's not a safety issue like ducking ropes or ignoring avy warning signs etc, but I thought it was *totally* against the bro code to go willy nilly blabbing about secret pow stash spots? ?

My understanding was that this was information to be shared only amongst trusted friends. Ppl you have ridden & shared stoke with. And even then with an strict admonition about "Fight Club" rulez???

Can't see how these guys could think that posting vids revealing those sacred stashes would endear them to ANYBODY in the Snowboard community. ?‍♂


----------



## MountainMystic

rocky clark said:


> What a fuckin idiot that Chris Eyres guy is. Kevin Pearce’s “SECRET STASH” vids are bad enough but nobody watches Chris’s channel, so he consistently takes it the extra mile to try and get views. These clowns have no respect at all.
> 
> Fortunately they got some shots of their vehicles, so next time someone sees one of those in the lot at Stevens or around Whistler, be sure to... uh, leave a politely worded note. Definitely don’t let the air out of their tires or anything like that, that would be disrespectful.
> 
> I also love how they zoom in on the avalanche conditions sign at “considerable” danger like it’s a joke, and keep going with no discussion, no avy gear or anything. Drop in without checking the snowpack. Nobody stays back to spot, they all drop at the same time so they can get gopro shots. And the whole time actively encouraging the audience to make the hike out of bounds walking right past multiple signs without comment. That area has several terrain traps and is known to slide too. Literally a tutorial on everything not to do for people who don’t know what they’re doing.


if a person who is so inclined doesn't have any note paper or pen, but has a suitably shaped metal object to hand, they could still leave a politely worded note in an appropriate place.


----------



## WigMar

The greatest thing about secret stashes is that they are earned. Secrets are to be cherished. When I'm covered in freshies on a lift, I've told people they can't follow me, and that I'd ditch them at cliffs if they do. Sometimes I won't even show friends other friends stashes. It's not my call. These guys are stepping way outside of the culture by blowing up spots like this. It's unacceptable, and at some point the community will sanction them for it. Hopefully it's caught on video. 

They should keep out of Colorado. We don't hardly get any snow anyway! I cringed when they went to show off stashes at Arapahoe Basin's Steep Gullies and almost died. That spot got a little too real. It's right at the seven minute mark in the video.


----------



## buller_scott

I think these guys are all, collectively, all just awesome. 

I WANT to see a world where you have a crew of 10-15 people, all travelling with 3+ GoPros mounted on forehead/crack/knob end ALL the time, filming every second of everything, and talking how totally rad it was when "seriously guys, if you're ever in Niseko, check out THIS place - I didn't actively search it out, I just happened across the place because I don't know ANY of the fcking language, but much love and much respect - the bidets HERE get that water jet RIIIIIGHT up into your guts".

Crews who have the staff bewildered when they pile in, 20 GoPros strong, all filming each other then back to themselves then each other, talking about how GOOD the local cuisine is, whilst the staff are like "uh this is a 7/11?".

Crews who are so influential that they have people like my kook mate who can't properly link turns (and who don't give a fck about respecting the sport enough to keep ontop of stretching, off-season training, or any of that - there are sale tickets online right now!!!) just itching to travel to resorts all over, all of 5 days of riding under their belts, so that they can join 20,000 other Youtube fans in riding the same pow stashes and awesome lines that these Youtubers are riding.

It's fantastic.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Snowboarders and people that snowboard, that's the argument. People should do what they think is appropriate.


----------



## Triple8Sol

BurtonAvenger said:


> Snowboarders and people that snowboard, that's the argument.


No idea when or where I first heard that saying, but it still holds true.


----------



## SGboarder

rocky clark said:


> What a fuckin idiot that Chris Eyres guy is. Kevin Pearce’s “SECRET STASH” vids are bad enough but nobody watches Chris’s channel, so he consistently takes it the extra mile to try and get views. These clowns have no respect at all.
> 
> Fortunately they got some shots of their vehicles, so next time someone sees one of those in the lot at Stevens or around Whistler, be sure to... uh, leave a politely worded note. Definitely don’t let the air out of their tires or anything like that, that would be disrespectful.
> 
> I also love how they zoom in on the avalanche conditions sign at “considerable” danger like it’s a joke, and keep going with no discussion, no avy gear or anything. Drop in without checking the snowpack. Nobody stays back to spot, they all drop at the same time so they can get gopro shots. And the whole time actively encouraging the audience to make the hike out of bounds walking right past multiple signs without comment. That area has several terrain traps and is known to slide too. Literally a tutorial on everything not to do for people who don’t know what they’re doing.





chomps1211 said:


> Did I miss a memo,... I know it's not a safety issue like ducking ropes or ignoring avy warning signs etc, but I thought it was *totally* against the bro code to go willy nilly blabbing about secret pow stash spots? ?
> 
> My understanding was that this was information to be shared only amongst trusted friends. Ppl you have ridden & shared stoke with. And even then with an strict admonition about "Fight Club" rulez???
> 
> Can't see how these guys could think that posting vids revealing those sacred stashes would endear them to ANYBODY in the Snowboard community. ?‍♂





MountainMystic said:


> if a person who is so inclined doesn't have any note paper or pen, but has a suitably shaped metal object to hand, they could still leave a politely worded note in an appropriate place.





WigMar said:


> Arapahoe Basin


BS. These guys are not blowing up any secret stashes.
Everything they show are pretty well known spots on mountain. Look at the number of other people and/or tracks in their videos. Most places are expressly sign-posted and many are even on the official resort maps. 
'Secret' stashes LMAO


----------



## 16gkid

Some of you angry guys are skiers, im sure of it


----------



## deagol

rocky clark said:


> What a fuckin idiot that Chris Eyres guy is. Kevin Pearce’s “SECRET STASH” vids are bad enough but nobody watches Chris’s channel, so he consistently takes it the extra mile to try and get views. These clowns have no respect at all.
> 
> Fortunately they got some shots of their vehicles, so next time someone sees one of those in the lot at Stevens or around Whistler, be sure to... uh, leave a politely worded note. Definitely don’t let the air out of their tires or anything like that, that would be disrespectful.
> 
> I also love how they zoom in on the avalanche conditions sign at “considerable” danger like it’s a joke, and keep going with no discussion, no avy gear or anything. Drop in without checking the snowpack. Nobody stays back to spot, they all drop at the same time so they can get gopro shots. And the whole time actively encouraging the audience to make the hike out of bounds walking right past multiple signs without comment. That area has several terrain traps and is known to slide too. Literally a tutorial on everything not to do for people who don’t know what they’re doing.


Darwin Awards, methinks......


----------



## F1EA

16gkid said:


> Some of you angry guys are skiers, im sure of it


Anger is an energy.


----------



## MountainMystic

F1EA said:


> Anger is an energy.


Also, angryskier.com is owned by Avran/B.A. who runs Angrysnowboarder.com

angryskier diverts to Angrysnowboarder's patreon page


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I also own Filasnowboarding.com and about 100 other domains.


----------



## mawalls520

I think you got the name mixed up with the content, yes he does have a lot of tutorials targeting newer snowboarders (because you don't see many advanced riders looking for tutorials on how to do complex tricks), but the vast majority of the content is vlogs on advanced slopes with tips and tricks on how to progress and what to watch out for. This appeals to the more advanced boarders. To say his channel is geared towards beginners is just false and throwing all of the other content out the window.


----------



## Manicmouse

Contentious first post! This might get interesting.


----------



## Mike Owski

I see where you're coming from for his younger audience being confused and maybe trying the more risky things he shows in his videos. Children, I believe, have a harder time recognizing risk levels. However, if you're an adult who is able to comprehend risk you shouldn't have any issues deciding wether something is "beginner friendly" or not. I was once a beginner and found his videos extremely helpful with learning to ride. Although I watched some of his more expert level videos sending huge jumps, rails, etc, I never found myself wanting to huck the biggest jumps in the park. He should be able to make and post whatever videos he wants but should maybe put disclaimers on his videos advising beginners to stay away from certain harder acts.


----------

